# Sunday River Ski Resort 12/21/2012



## Solitude67 (Dec 21, 2012)

*Date (s) Skied *  12/21/2012

 *Resort or Ski Area * Sunday River Ski Resort

 *Conditions * Wet Powder, Wet LSFGR, Wet Packed Powder, Variable

 *Trip Report *

As of 12:00 PM today they reported:

*72 trails open *
*29 Miles Open*
*439 Acres Open*
*58 Groomed Trails*
*13 Lifts Open*
*24” Average Base Depth*

The next report will probably drop these trail numbers but not as significantly as you would think as they have a great base to build from and they were out with several groomers on the mountain and I saw a few teams of snow-making techs. Actually, there were nearly as many employees as there were visitors today but it was a bizarre weather day where  was the wish and what we got instead was :smash:

OverallI would rate Sunday River as amazing but with the Mayan Calendar calling for the end of days in a few hours, you may never be able to ski this amazing place again, and for that I am truly sad for all of us. My hope is that when we wake on 12/22/2012, the snow is falling and we are once again afforded the opportunity to ski Sunday River.


Arrived at around 10:00 AM to around 200 cars in the main lot by the South Ridge Lodge. $69 at the window early season but thanks to liftopia $49. Freezing rain and ice were falling lightly at the base. Drive up consisted of similar conditions. Temperatures were in the high 30'sat the base. 

Took the Chondola up, decided not to wait for the Gondola so I took the six person chair up. TIP: Had a clean dry chamois which is great for washing the car and today it served to dry the back and seat on the lift (glad its a high speed detachable so plenty of time). Even the lifties loved the idea.  Chamois saved me a few times today cleaning my goggles which were either constantly ice/rain covered and later fogged up as it kept getting warmer all day.  It was also awesome to use to dry off my jacket and pants which amazingly stayed waterproof the entire day (Thank you Descente)

*Chondola *quickly takes you up to the top of *North Peak* and then its a short run on *Downdraft* to *Lower* *American Express* to the *Spruce Peak triple*. Trails here are covered edge to edge with  a few inches of powder over packed snow.  No icy spots just great grooming not corduroy but smooth as corinthian leather.  At this hour grooming was solid and easy to ski.

The Triple is a long ride to the top of* Spruce Peak* and it was windy and wet so sorry for the lack of great photos today. 

Took *Upper American Express* back down and went back up and skied *Risky Business* really an area I would have stayed had I not decided that it was too wet and windy over here so I skied down to the *Chondola* base via *Tourist Trap* crossed over on *Outta Here* a short pitch and onto *Broadway* to the lift.  Decided to stay under the *Chondola *but when I stopped at the upper lodge for H20 and then took *Second Mile *into *Sensation* both two easy greens and ended up at the base of *Aurora Peak*.  


*AuroraPeak* is like a totally different ski area. Hard to describe but it was primarily ungroomed and unopen runs but then there was *NorthernLights*.  This was the run of the day. Groomed but not corduroy again. Trees leaning over from snow created a great effect and it was bumped up softly at a few great points and the sky was so flat that it was almost impossible to see more than 20 feet ahead. Again thank you Chamois!   I loved *American Express* but *Northern Lights*, I was the only skier from the time I got off the top of the *Aurora Fixed Grip Quad *to the lift base.  I wasn't sure if it was the only way out and back to *South Peak* but I figured I'd go back to the summit and bear left.I did and took *Lights Out* to *Lower Downdraft*  and finally ended on *Escapade*. as there was no chance I was heading to *Jordan Bowl* today.  Amazing that I only skied on 3 of 8 peaks at Sunday River.  What was most impressive was how much terrain was actually open today.  Had the weather been better it would have been an epic day and its easily one of the most diverse resorts in the East.

As to Apres Ski, I went to Sunday River Brewing company this time and really not sure why I passed on either the Matterhorn or Shipyard. I'm kicking myself now as it was opening day today at Shipyard at Sunday River and Matterhorn is always great. You live you learn you try.  Ugh...


----------



## speden (Dec 21, 2012)

Curse the rain!  Thanks for the report.  I can hardly wait to get up there this season.  Just waiting for the stars to align.  Chamois is a great idea for a soggy day.  Have to remember that one.  When it's raining I always wish I had windshield wipers on my goggles.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 21, 2012)

Another great report. Good idea on the chamois. I really like Sunday River.


----------



## salsgang (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks for the detailed report and Maine stoke!


----------



## bigbog (Dec 22, 2012)

Good TR Solitude67.....what conditions Motha Nature could've brought if only.....:roll:


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 22, 2012)

Very good TR's.  Keep 'em coming.


----------

